# Emmit leaving Dallas



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Thats kinda wack there letting him go. They just let him start this last year so he can break the record. Spending 13 years of your life there and they just let you go. I guess business is business.

It will be weird seeing emmit in a different uniform this coming year. Who knows he might still have a few good years left in him.


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

I am an Eagles fan, so its hard to say anything good about the Cowboys, but I think he should of been cut last year, the Cowboy's organization only kept him around in my mind to break Payton's record, and for a limited leadership role, but this year, there is no way in hell he should be the starting RB for the Cowboys, Hambrick(sp) isn't great, but at least he has younger legs, I think Parcells will bring in another RB to fill that void though. I look for the Cowgirls to _maybe_ make the playoffs this year, with a 1st round loss in store.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

he should retire.it sucks watching great player on a downroll spiral.his great days are over..hell i saw it coming he was due 7 plus million this year..


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...i think its time for emmit to retire anyways, sad but true







....but parcells already has a good team to start off with...he just needs to improve the defense and part of the o-line...already got a good enough qb and a decent young rb....his wr are pretty well matched for any defense...just gotta get a better defense


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

You cant pay an old man that type of money. He is still a good running back but nothing like some of the younger guys out there. The fact that he broke the record this year is irrelavant.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I have to agree on you guys on this one. But being a Niners fan, I've hated the Cowboys (but loved the sweet rivalry between these 2 teams). Anyways sh*t can go both ways for a player wether he retires or persues a career with another team. Example: Jerry Rice and Michael Jordan.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Emmit aint anywhere near his oldself but if he goes somewhere with a good line I can see a 1200 yrd season with 6 tds, He still has alot of talent, I hate the cowboys to I am also an eagles fan.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

.....*NEW YORK JETS!!!!!!!!*







.....martin, chrebet, pennington, moss, coles, abraham, lewis, and the rest of the team


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Sorry, im not much for sports at all, so i got nothing to say other then dose it matter that much? and isnt it all a money thing? i dono sorry guys.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

bobme said:


> Sorry, im not much for sports at all, so i got nothing to say other then dose it matter that much? and isnt it all a money thing? i dono sorry guys.


 ...so what was the point of this post?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, im not much for sports at all, so i got nothing to say other then dose it matter that much? and isnt it all a money thing? i dono sorry guys.
> ...


 nothing, just saying i dont care much becuase i dont watch sports.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> I have to agree on you guys on this one. But being a Niners fan, I've hated the Cowboys (but loved the sweet rivalry between these 2 teams).










niners


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

bobme said:


> Sorry, im not much for sports at all, so i got nothing to say other then dose it matter that much? and isnt it all a money thing? i dono sorry guys.


 trying to get you post up then...huh..


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

f*ck dallas


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i dont follow football


----------



## barbourshop (Feb 17, 2003)

All I care about this off season is that my Bears get a decent QB... Hopefully Leftwich and maybe Plummer or Kordell. Kordell is kind of sketchy though.
Dave


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

barbourshop said:


> Kordell is kind of sketchy though.
> Dave


 ..kordell can play if he can stop BS-ing...he's like a mix between vick and mcnabb, just with less talent


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> barbourshop said:
> 
> 
> > Kordell is kind of sketchy though.
> ...


 Kordell sucks I hate hearing about that guy. Mcnabb is the man


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > barbourshop said:
> ...


 ...no he doesn't...he CAN be a great QB like the greatness of McNabb...he just needs to find a coach that can exploit his potential to the fullness


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> ...no he doesn't...he CAN be a great QB like the greatness of McNabb...he just needs to find a coach that can exploit his potential to the fullness


 Kordell has not done sh*t, when he starts he is average nothing more. The guy throws 14 TDS in a year everyone expects him to be a probowler, screw that he is over 30 now he lived out his potenal and he did nothing.


----------



## barbourshop (Feb 17, 2003)

Both you guys are right, Kordell can suck, and can play great thats the problem. His inconsistancy is his major downfall. Leftwich looks great though, hopefully my Bears won't need Kordell.
Dave


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

barbourshop said:


> Both you guys are right, Kordell can suck, and can play great thats the problem. His inconsistancy is his major downfall. Leftwich looks great though, hopefully my Bears won't need Kordell.
> Dave


 ....hm, i personally favor plummer though...his salary is a little expensive though


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> barbourshop said:
> 
> 
> > Both you guys are right, Kordell can suck, and can play great thats the problem. His inconsistancy is his major downfall. Leftwich looks great though, hopefully my Bears won't need Kordell.
> ...


Yes plummer has the talent bout played for a shity team, His head is all messed up, a head case, I think he is going to denver maybe shannahan can turn that around.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

its futbool!! hahaha


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

he might have a couple of years left in his old ass legs but with a definate pay cut. Dont get me wrong, he is passed his prime but I think he would be a good back up running back, or a third down running back whose meaning in life if to just catch a 3 yard pass and maybe earn a few more.

haha, his stupid ass made commercials with ALF. Alf could be a better running back. LOL


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Emmit whould not have the tittle if barry sanders had not retired.
Barry is the best runningback ever.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Yup, but if we're throwing the what if's in there, What would Bo Jackson have done if he didn't get injured and concentrated on football only? Im not saying he was the best, but atleast sanders and emmitt played for more than just a few years. Bo had the power game and was often under rated on his speed. He didn't need many moves besides lowering his head and running your ass over.

I do agree bout the Sanders thing tho.


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

First off, Kordell sucks. He lost his strating position to an XFL player (I actually like maddox though). I just want to point out how busy my boy Danny has been. Trung Canidate, Randy Thomas, and Dave Fiore, Noble, and Upshaw. The Redskins are just racking up mad players, and it looks like we are going to pick up Ismail too. How bout dem SKINS!!!!!


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

He's old and washed up. p*ssy footing his way to the record!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

cfr3 said:


> First off, Kordell sucks. He lost his strating position to an XFL player (I actually like maddox though). I just want to point out how busy my boy Danny has been. Trung Canidate, Randy Thomas, and Dave Fiore, Noble, and Upshaw. The Redskins are just racking up mad players, and it looks like we are going to pick up Ismail too. How bout dem SKINS!!!!!


 didn't they do the same thing about two years ago,sander,george,stubblefield..







and they still sucked..and yes b.sander was a better runner then emmitt look at the team he played for...he had no offfensive line and still racked up those numbers..too bad he ended his career early..


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

cfr3 said:


> The Redskins are just racking up mad players, and it looks like we are going to pick up Ismail too. How bout dem SKINS!!!!!


 ...i'll bet anyone that all these new picked players won't last two years with the skins...heck i'll even bet that half of the new picks won't last the entire season...with snyder running the team, the redskins will probably have picked and recycled every player once in the NFL


----------

